# Custom mini trailers



## littlenicker (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone have a custom mini trailer?

Is it safe to haul up to three in a stock trailer untied or is it best to have custom made dividers? How much might it cost to have custom dividers made? Id love to see photos to get an idea of a mini safe trailer to get an idea..Thanks everyone


----------



## ruffian (Jan 20, 2013)

I've had lots of different trailers, including a stock trailer. IMO it depends on the horses being hauled. My stock trailer I just tied, didn't have dividers. A stud and 2 mares or 2-3 studs would need to be tied. . But dividers are really nice and easy to do. My last 3 trailers had HDPE dividers, they work great! Don't have the bang and rattle of metal or stainless, and no slivers or broken wood possibilites. We build a frame and hung the dividers, which are actually pasture gates.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 20, 2013)

IMO after owning a mini trailer I would be much happier getting a full size horse trailer with making mini dividers. I currently own a combo bp trailer and I just haul mine tied with no dividers but I personally would like dividers in mine.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a mini stock trailer, 10ft inside, a full devider in the middle, if I was going to the vet for floating, I could comfortably put two in each compartment, as long as they were matched personality wise. Got a full size one that was 16 feet when I got big guys again, sold the mini size. It was an Adam horse trailer, still pics on my outdated site on the sales page.


----------



## LindaL (Jan 21, 2013)

We are currently having our 3 horse GN trailer converted into an 8 horse Mini trailer! I know that is more than you are looking for, but when we get it done (next week sometime), I will post pics to give you an idea of what we did for dividers.

I found a local welder that also has horses (so he knows what safety factors are important for horses) and he is doing it very reasonably! That is the route I'd recommend if you plan on having a true conversion done on your trailer.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2013)

We have two trailers made just for minis. I love them both.

The gooseneck is aluminum and is 14' long, 6' wide, and 6' tall was made just for us by Wrangler. The bumper pull is 8' long, 5' wide, and 5' tall and was made by Big Valley. Love them both and that little one... I could sell it probably 50x over. I can't count the number of people who have asked, but it's way too handy to sell.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 21, 2013)

I hauled minis in my 3 horse Sundowner for years with no dividers, but I always worried about them - and someone was always pushing his neighbor over, much better with dividers.

Jan


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2013)

The benefit to dividers is that it allows the horse to lean against something to prevent falling down or strain on their legs and bodies.

They can't grab onto anything and they can't see things coming like a sharp turn or a step on the brakes/accelerator.

Hauling a horse loose is okay, but they will be scrambling around to keep their footing. Being tied is worse because they have less freedom to get their footing and will be worse if they do fall down without a divider.

Dividers are the kind thing to do!


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 21, 2013)

Here my custom 1 horse mini trailer. I just leave loose in here. No dividers needed.

Yep! It's tiny! 4x6

I actually can fit 2 of my smallest in it togather.

2011 Eclipse mini horse trailer.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 21, 2013)

Ours is a full size 2 horse by Hawk that holds 4 minis in the stalls and the tack room could hold a few. The tack compartment has a camper door on one side and a ramp on the other. Nice big drop down windows on both sides as well as the rear, also two fans. The compartment in the neck of the trailer has a mesh door to contain everything.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 21, 2013)

We have a Hart 6 horse trailer with a dressing room it was custom made for original owners we bought it used from them 2 years ago












These are pictures from when we first got it had lettering done since


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 21, 2013)

I ordered my mini trailer and love it!! Trailers of the East Coast really made the process of ordering simple. 12' long 5' wide and 5'5" tall. The interior makes 2 large box stalls, double doors on the back. The silver around the sides and back is for inserts of plexiglass. I went with a stock trailer because being in the south the weather is generally very hot when we travel. Also, the mini's travel so much better in this trailer since they can see out. Trailer came in right under 5k.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 21, 2013)

We have a custom 2 big horse trailer from California. It is now converted to a 3 mini slant load trailer. It also has a small tack room on the front, good for putting everything on except for the cart!!



but, yes, dividers are the way to go. We have a camera in ours so we can watch them in the trailer. They lean back to steady themselves and brace themselves on the sides. I love our dividers.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 21, 2013)

Dianne, that was exactly what I had without the plexi guiderails. Got mine from winger trailer sales in troutville,va. I ended up getting mt BH stock trailer from them when I decided to sell the mini size due to getting the BHs. If I still had just minis, it would still be here.


----------



## maryann (Jan 22, 2013)

My Husband builds dividers to convert large horse trailers to mini safe trailer. Here is a before and after of a conversion of a 2 horse straight load . There are several more examples on our web site at

http://www.blueblaze...e.homestead.com This one is designed to haul 8 minis. The rear wall could be eliminated to haul 6 with a walk behind . He has also built some stall gates from aluminum that are pictured on the same web site.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 22, 2013)

Maryann, I love your trailer!


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 22, 2013)

I LOVE everyones trailers!!!

Currentlly, (3 months now) I have been trying to sell my big 2 horse bumper pull to buy a 3 horse mini trailer from a person here in MI. Im soooo THANKFULL she's been very paticant on believing me about this as we dont personally know each other. So soon (cross my fingers for real soon) as I sell my big trailer, I also will own a super cute 3 horse mini trailer with all oak finishing on the inside.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 22, 2013)

MindyLee said:


> I LOVE everyones trailers!!!
> 
> Currentlly, (3 months now) I have been trying to sell my big 2 horse bumper pull to buy a 3 horse mini trailer from a person here in MI. Im soooo THANKFULL she's been very paticant on believing me about this as we dont personally know each other. So soon (cross my fingers for real soon) as I sell my big trailer, I also will own a super cute 3 horse mini trailer with all oak finishing on the inside.


Mindy, try listing it on horsetrailerworld.com , I believe there is a fee for upgraded ads in order to list photos. I had a Two horse trailer I posted there several years back. It literally sold within 24 hours and the man drove here from New York to get it with cash in hand. It was totally worth paying to list it. I think it was $25 or $40, I can't remember, but the photos did make the difference, and the fee was well worth it.


----------

